# How do you update your status on your profile?



## bdbraaten (Nov 28, 2011)

I must be a complete moron, I used to know what to do but now I can't find it.

Could somebody please tell me how to update the status on my rootzwiki profile? I can't seem to find how to do it anymore.

Thank you


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

just click on your name in the top right corner. there is a textfield there where you can update your status.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like it dissapeared. Oh well.


----------

